# Bern Watts in white/plaid



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Who cares, the product is exactly the same thing. More often then not when you buy online they will end up sending you a different color because that's all they have in stock. Part of the reason online is cheaper usually.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

my local tjmaxx has them w/ the plaid liner...check there


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Who cares, the product is exactly the same thing. More often then not when you buy online they will end up sending you a different color because that's all they have in stock. Part of the reason online is cheaper usually.


i didn't get a "cheaper" price...so i expect to get what i paid for. 



jkc350z said:


> my local tjmaxx has them w/ the plaid liner...check there


wow, i wish...lucky you


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks like they arent offering a white w/plaid lining this year. The site probably kept up last years picture or something. A lot of websites dont change the image if they dont see any big changes. If you noticed the site does not mention the plaid liner.

Watts : Bern


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

so a little update from bern after I had asked them if a plaid liner is available...and what I can work out with them.



Melanie said:


> I think that the White Watts is supposed to come with a black liner, but we might have some extra plaid liners around if you would like to get one. Is your helmet a Hard Hat or an EPS?
> Cheers,
> Melanie


I mentioned it was an EPS/snow...



Melanie said:


> Okay, I can exchange that liner for you. Just send me your information: Shipping address, phone number, the model and size of the liner that you have, the size and model of the liner that you want. Then ill send you an RA form, you can print it out and then send us the liner-- then i can send you a new one!


I immediately sent her all my info with high hopes!



Melanie said:


> Im so Sorry, but we are all out of those plaid liners. I dont think we have any other liners that will fit your helmet.
> So sorry!
> Cheers,
> Melanie


After I had asked for them to swap one out of something in their inventory...



Melanie said:


> I dont think well be able to pull that one off, If we switch the liners here we wont be able to sell the lid on the shelf. Wicked sorry!


That's some great customer service for you. I felt like I was talking with someone from Half-Baked during this e-mail conversation. Who doesn't sell liners separately for their huge line of helmets that offers interchangeability. I feel bad for the ppl who buy their audio shit, their doomed for failure sooner than later. And the title of my e-mail was changed to "Epic Fail" when hippie melanie replied. Goodbye Bern...


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

It's not Bern's fault that the retailer you bought from had an out of date stock photo for the white helmet.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Okay so let me get this straight...
BC-S&S has an incorrect image on their web site for a Bern Watts.

I checked Berns website & no White Watts with a gray plaid liner. 
I also checked Berns web store which doesn't have gray plaid liners. 
Oh yeah you can buy replacement liners. 

IMHO - Bern isn't to blame, they can't sell/trade you an item which they don't stock.

The issue is BC-S&S advertising a product with an incorrect image representing it.
This isn't an uncommon occurrence with stores like BC-S&S. 
Just return the helmet already & move on.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

I cant check my local tjmaxx to see if they still have any...what size are you? I can proxy them to you.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

Qball said:


> It's not Bern's fault that the retailer you bought from had an out of date stock photo for the white helmet.


you're right...it's not bern's fault at all. the only complaint i have with bern is that they don't know what they have or how they can help. the rep for bern gave me the impression it was her first day on the job.



jkc350z said:


> I cant check my local tjmaxx to see if they still have any...what size are you? I can proxy them to you.


i'd really appreciate it. i'm a medium.



bravo_castle said:


> Okay so let me get this straight...
> BC-S&S has an incorrect image on their web site for a Bern Watts.
> 
> I checked Berns website & no White Watts with a gray plaid liner.
> ...


BC-S&S said they would try to find a solution...no word yet, but that's what it will most likely be.

Berns web store does have gray plaid liners with the matte black and grey helmets. they came with white helmets last year i believe.

Please show me where to buy replacement liners...please


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

bernunlimited.com/ZenCart/


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

bravo_castle said:


> Oh yeah you can buy replacement liners.


not plaid son...which is the reason for this post.


----------

